# was bedeutet: throws IOException



## spike840 (16. Jan 2007)

hallo. was bedeutet diese zeile: 

```
public static Student addStudent(Student last) throws IOException
```
hab das passende dazu noch nicht gefunden.
danke und mfg


----------



## Eldar (16. Jan 2007)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel07_000.htm#Xxx999378


----------

